# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Virgjëria: dinjitet apo mungese mundesish?

## Failed Rapper

Te thena dhe te kunderthena, meshkujt shqiptare, megjithese e quajne veten relativisht te emancipuar, nuk e pranojne dot qe partnerja e tyre, te mos jete e virgjer. Atehere lind nje pyetje e thjeshte: Virgjeria eshte dinjitet apo mungese mundesish?

----------


## strano

Ore te virgjera jan femrat qe kan deshire, qe kur te martohen ti japin gjithcka personit qe duan. Ka plot femra qe nuk ta lene gjalle deri kur te martohen..

ka dhe nga ato qe e kan humb virgjerine per arsye te shumta, nje mashtrim nga mashkulli, nje eksitim i momentit... ama ne rast se nje femer e ka humbur virgjerine me dike qe ajo E DO.. sdo te thote se ajo eshte noj kucke sepse nuk eshte e virgjer... thjesht ka ber dicka me personin qe ajo donte..


por ne rast se nje femer ka vajt me 5 cuna te ndryshem, kap 1 le 1 atehere mund te quhet buqe, sepse nuk e bo mo kte gjo me personin qe ajo do, por e ben per arsye seksuale i pelqen seksi..

virgjeria ne rast se nje femer ka ber seks me personin qe ajo donte edhe me pasj jan ndare.. per mua sdo te thote asgje.

per mua eshte akoma e virgjer.

----------


## Foleja_

Virgjeria  per ditet e sotme eshte si nje vazo me vlere , qe po e theve me apo pa dashje e blen prape me 200-300 € nga vazoshitesit mjek !!!

----------


## strano

> Virgjeria  per ditet e sotme eshte si nje vazo me vlere , qe po e theve me apo pa dashje e blen prape me 200-300  nga vazoshitesit mjek !!!



Edhe dinjitetin e blen te mjeku ne rast se femra ka vajt me 10 cuna??? po cunat e lagjes me te cilet ke bo seks, edhe ato shiten ne farmaci???

nuk ka rendesi ne rast se ben seks me dike qe e do, edhe jeni ndare sepse ska qen e shkruajtur qe te rrinit te lidhur... rendesi ka ne rast se behesh kucka lagjes edhe e marrin vesh te gjith se je e shpartallume ne te gjitha anet, atehere ik te mjeku edhe blije  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Foleja_

Qellimi i shkrimit tim ishte te e ve ne pah se nuk ka rendesi nje cipe aq sa kane rendesi vlerat tjera tek nje person  (femer).Nuk do te thot te jesh e virgjer te jesh me doemos edhe  e perkryer ne aspektin moral.Sjellja dhe pjekuria e mbi te gjitha dashuria ndaj femres  qe e adhuron  vene nen hije  "problemin "  qe per disa meshkuj eshte problem i pakalueshem.




> Edhe dinjitetin e blen te mjeku


Ky ishte thelbi i shkrimit, nqs dinjiteti eshte grisur mos humb mendjen ne  gjera sekondare  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## fatijonuk

> Ore te virgjera jan femrat qe kan deshire, qe kur te martohen ti japin gjithcka personit qe duan. Ka plot femra qe nuk ta lene gjalle deri kur te martohen..
> 
> ka dhe nga ato qe e kan humb virgjerine per arsye te shumta, nje mashtrim nga mashkulli, nje eksitim i momentit... ama ne rast se nje femer e ka humbur virgjerine me dike qe ajo E DO.. sdo te thote se ajo eshte noj kucke sepse nuk eshte e virgjer... thjesht ka ber dicka me personin qe ajo donte..
> 
> 
> por ne rast se nje femer ka vajt me 5 cuna te ndryshem, kap 1 le 1 atehere mund te quhet buqe, sepse nuk e bo mo kte gjo me personin qe ajo do, por e ben per arsye seksuale i pelqen seksi..
> 
> virgjeria ne rast se nje femer ka ber seks me personin qe ajo donte edhe me pasj jan ndare.. per mua sdo te thote asgje.
> 
> per mua eshte akoma e virgjer.



Te Lumte Strano,
Deshiroj te mendoj qe shumica e djemve te rinj Shqipetare kane keto parime ne jete si i ke thene edhe me lart dhe nuk kane akoma ato "mendime te mplakura"  sot e kesaj dite nuk behet me fjale per nje "bageti" por nje person qe merr fryme njesoj si te gjithe dhe ka te njejten rendesi ne shoqerine Shqipetare si cdo njeri tjeter  :Lulja3:

----------


## strano

> Qellimi i shkrimit tim ishte te e ve ne pah se nuk ka rendesi nje cipe aq sa kane rendesi vlerat tjera tek nje person  (femer).Nuk do te thot te jesh e virgjer te jesh me doemos edhe  e perkryer ne aspektin moral.Sjellja dhe pjekuria e mbi te gjitha dashuria ndaj femres  qe e adhuron  vene nen hije  "problemin "  qe per disa meshkuj eshte problem i pakalueshem.
> 
> 
> 
> Ky ishte thelbi i shkrimit, nqs dinjiteti eshte grisur mos humb mendjen ne  gjera sekondare




Jam dakord me ty me sa kuptova ne kte postim.
Edhe kte gje thashe dhe un me lart.

----------


## FLORIRI

Ju qe flisni me kaq kopetence ne kete teme mund te me shpjegoni pak mua te paditurit 

Te qenit e virgjer per nje vajze qenka thjesht dicka fiziologjike dhe aspak morale shpirterore?

Pse eshte rrahur kaq shume kjo ceshtja e virgjerise ne te tera mesimet sociologjike dhe psikologjike madje dhe tek fete i jepet rendesi...si e shpjegoni ju?

Te ishte vetem per qellim fiziologjik do ishte jonatyrale dhe e jo e llogjikshme qe vajzat ta humbnin sepse do prisheshin funksionet trupore...atehere per cfare eshte?...per mendimin tim ka rendesi te vecante dhe shpirterisht..

Nuk ka pse ti merrni gjerat bllof ashtu sic i degjoni nper biseda e duke ju pershtat kohes.Jooo, sepse kohet,traditat,mentalitetet kane qene ne shume raste kundra natyres njerezore.

----------


## Blue_sky

> atehere per cfare eshte?...per mendimin tim ka rendesi te vecante dhe shpirterisht..


Dhe une ekshtu mendoj,aspekti mendor luan rolin kyc ketu dhe jo se ca do thone te tjeret nese e dine qe x-femer ka vajtur ne krevat me y-mashkull.Ka femra qe thjeshte kane vendosur ti jepen vetem njeriut te jetes fizikisht dhe kaq.Respektet e mia per forcen e karakterit.Ama dicka jua siguroj: mjafton te jesh femer se vetem mundesite s'mungojne,sado e shpifur,sado e lene...etj.

Ajo qe s'duroj fare eshte qe shoqeria shqipetare pranon qe meshkujt te shkojne me ke te duan dhe te quhen "trima" kurse femrat te quhen"te perdala".Virgjeria nuk duhet pare si klausule martese,duhet pare si nje xhest qe nje femer ben ngaqe i ka dhene perparesi ca normave te caktuara.

Kam pershtypjen qe shume femra ne Shqiperi nuk mbajne virgjerine si pasoje e ndonje morali te larte por thjeshte ngaqe s'duan fjale denigruese.Mund ti kritikoj keto?Jo!Se fundja shoqeria shqipetare eshte e tille saqe ajo tjetra i shkon ne krevat dhe mbas dy diteve e quan kurve.

Dicka tjeter qe me duket e rendesishme eshte qartesia e faktit qe jo per te gjithe vlejne te njejtat principe.Per dike principi i te qenit besnik ndaj ndjenjave te veta eshte e rendesishme,per dike tjeter eshte rendesia e te "qenit besnik"nje bashkeshorti te ardhshem,princepeve etj.Asnjerin rast s'mund te kritikoj.

----------


## bunny

> Virgjeria  per ditet e sotme eshte si nje vazo me vlere , qe po e theve me apo pa dashje e blen prape me 200-300 € nga vazoshitesit mjek !!!


Shum e drejte- nje rast konkretisht- nje vajze (angleze) e ka shitur ne internet per (£4000) bleresi ishte nje burre - nga lindja e mesme  :sarkastik:

----------


## FLORIRI

> Dhe une ekshtu mendoj,aspekti mendor luan rolin kyc ketu dhe jo se ca do thone te tjeret nese e dine qe x-femer ka vajtur ne krevat me y-mashkull.Ka femra qe thjeshte kane vendosur ti jepen vetem njeriut te jetes fizikisht dhe kaq.Respektet e mia per forcen e karakterit.Ama dicka jua siguroj: mjafton te jesh femer se vetem mundesite s'mungojne,sado e shpifur,sado e lene...etj.


Pra me pak fjale eshte llogjike dhe natyrale qe virgjeria paska rendesi shpirterore.Pra meqe njeriu i jetes,burri,i garanton mbrojtjen,dashurine,respektin,perkujdesjen,atehere ne kembim femra i dhuron pastertine shpirterore dhe trupore ne te njejten kohe.Pra behet e tij per te paren here.Ne emer te dashurise dhe jetes.

----------


## strano

O FLORIRI jam dakord edhe me ty qe thua se femra duhet te jete e virgjer.

Por: Ne rast se ti ke kaluar me nje femer 2 vjet ta zëmë, edhe vjen nje kohe kur duhet te besh seks sepse duket sikur ashu e forcon me teper lidhjen, edhe bo seks maro muhabet.. vjen nje kohe kur gjerat ftohen edhe duhet te ndahesh se sben.. Tani si mendon ti qe me ate vajze qe ti ke ndjet 2 vjet edhe u ndate sepse ai muhabet nuk funksiononte ti do te thuash se ajo sduhet te martohet per arsye se ajo nuk eshte me e virgjer..!!!!!

Mendoje nje cike se je ti ai qe ja ke heq virgjerine, edhe ka qen me deshiren tende edhe te asaj, prandaj nuk mund te vesh ne faj ate vajze sepse ka humb virgjerine me personin qe ajo mendonte se mund te ishte njeriu jetes saj....

Un e quaj gabim kur nje femer mund te boje seks me 5 ose me shume cuna edhe kur te vije koha te martohet, te shofi lagjia ta boje me gisht.. e pse?? sepse ajo femer ka qen bishtperdredhur edhe ka vajt me gjysmen e lagjes... KJO SKA LEZET
*sepse ajo nuk po e ben sepse ka ren ne dashuri, por e ben sepse i pelqen te beje seks.*
Ama ne rast se nje femer ka vajt vetem me dike qe donte, smund ta gjykosh per nje cipe te holle qe fundja nuk ka dhe aq vlere te karakteri njeriut... Sepse nuk mund te gjykosh nje femer tek ajo cipe e holle, por mund ta gjykosh ne veprimet qe ajo ka ber, edhe vazhdon te beje.

----------


## helene

> Pra meqe njeriu i jetes,burri,*i garanton mbrojtjen,dashurine,respektin,perkujdesjen*,atehere ne kembim femra i dhuron pastertine shpirterore dhe trupore ne te njejten kohe


 Dmth virgjeria qenka tip letre me vlere?
 Pastertia trupore jo gjithnje eshte ekuivalente me ate shpirterore :shkelje syri:

----------


## PINK

> Qellimi i shkrimit tim ishte te e ve ne pah se nuk ka rendesi nje cipe aq sa kane rendesi vlerat tjera tek nje person  (femer).Nuk do te thot te jesh e virgjer te jesh me doemos edhe  e perkryer ne aspektin moral.Sjellja dhe pjekuria e mbi te gjitha dashuria ndaj femres  qe e adhuron  vene nen hije  "problemin "  qe per disa meshkuj eshte problem i pakalueshem.
> 
> 
> 
> Ky ishte thelbi i shkrimit, nqs dinjiteti eshte grisur mos humb mendjen ne  gjera sekondare


Shume Dakort Fole  :buzeqeshje: 
E ke thene shume qarte , per keto meshkujt qe e kane merak ate cipen e virgjerise ... ja tja ngjisim atyre cupkave dhe  hopaaaa topi u ngjit ... ready per te luajt   (meqe gje tjeter per to ska rendesi pervec asaj cipe , lekure pfff )
Happy now cuna ?  :sarkastik:

----------


## helene

> Te ishte vetem per qellim fiziologjik do ishte jonatyrale dhe e jo e llogjikshme qe vajzat ta humbnin sepse do prisheshin funksionet trupore...atehere per cfare eshte?...per mendimin tim ka rendesi te vecante dhe shpirterisht


 Floriri mos ekzagjero, ka goca qe s'kane te ashtuquajturen "cipe"  ndaj s'eshte cudi qe evolucioni fizik i njerezve te çoje drejt individeve pa kete pjese te pavlere fiziologjikisht.

   Per femren akti seksual eshte njefare "dhunimi" ndaj eshte normale qe hera e pare ,ajo qe çon ne humbjen e virgjerise te jete psikologjikisht e bllokuar jo vetem nga ambienti qe e rrethon dhe  menyra si do gjykohet  po dhe nga "frika", s'ka fare as çeshtje morali as çeshtje dinjiteti.

----------


## strano

Edhe dicka desha te shtoj se harrova.

Ne shqiperi eshte TABUJA qe nje femer duhet te jete medoemos e virgjer kur te martohet, ama ne ate kohe ka qen edhe zakoni qe je femer te martohej ne moshe minorene, edhe normale qe ajo do ishte e virgjer..

Tani nje femer martohet ne moshe mbi 23 vjec edhe ne rast se ajo eshte akoma e virgjer se di si do mendoja...

Nuk eshte  normale qe nje femer ta humbe virgjerine ne moshe nen 18 vjec.. ama po i kaloi te 20-tat eshte normale qe edhe sikur ta humbe virgjerine, ajo do te dije se cfar po ben.
se nen 18 vjec ajo se ka idene se cfar po ben, nuk eshte e pjekur aq sa duhet... ben seks hajt mo si i thone fjales, vetem ta provoje ca eshte nga kurioziteti.

----------


## Ihti

> Shum e drejte- nje rast konkretisht- nje vajze (angleze) e ka shitur ne internet per (£4000) bleresi ishte nje burre - nga lindja e mesme


Alamet biznesi...kesaj i them goce me mend une! 
Sa per temen, nuk jap dot mend, se eshte per adoleshentet. Ata dine gjithcka  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## hope31

1. ne fakt gjykimi vjen nga partneri, pra kjo varet nga ai/ajo

ai/ajo mund te jene te virgjer sepse nuk kane patur mundesi te shvirgjerohen    dhe kjo u quhet virtyt sic mund te ndodhe dhe e kunderta

2. rendesi ka qe ai/ajo te jene te virgjer ne shpirt (te pa lenduar nga lidhje te kaluara, kjo eshte e veshtire te riparohet)

----------


## FLORIRI

> O FLORIRI jam dakord edhe me ty qe thua se femra duhet te jete e virgjer.
> 
> Por: Ne rast se ti ke kaluar me nje femer 2 vjet ta zëmë, edhe vjen nje kohe kur duhet te besh seks sepse duket sikur ashu e forcon me teper lidhjen, edhe bo seks maro muhabet.. vjen nje kohe kur gjerat ftohen edhe duhet te ndahesh se sben.. Tani si mendon ti qe me ate vajze qe ti ke ndjet 2 vjet edhe u ndate sepse ai muhabet nuk funksiononte ti do te thuash se ajo sduhet te martohet per arsye se ajo nuk eshte me e virgjer..!!!!!


Strano, qiqrra ne hell jane per shumicen, gjerat qe mendoj un mbi kete ceshtje.Jane pak ata qe e kuptojne rendesine e virgjerise tek femra.Disa jane pro ruajtjes virgjerise vetem per seder,disa se ashtu i urdheron feja,disa per mentalitet.Pak,shume pak jane qe e kuptojne realitetin ashtu sic eshte.Virgjeria,ndershmeria jane borxhe morale jo vetem ndaj nje individi apo nje grupi por ndaj tere shoqerise.Pra me veprat tona jemi shkas per mire ose per keq.Nese ke vene re strano,njerezit pershtaten shpejt me zakonet,te mira a te keqia sidoqofshin.Para kohesh ne Shqiperi nuk ishin sheshit puthjet ne vendet publike,madje dhe lidhjet mes te rinjve ishin top secret karshi familjes ndersa per 16 vjet hapje me perendimin u bene normale sjellje te tilla.Pra s'vonon dita qe ti shkoje bija te jatit ne shtepi me te dashurin madje ai te hyje ne dhome e ti gjeje e ti duket normale.Qe ta shpjegoj icik me qarte njehere e nje kohe duhani konsiderohej droge e denoheshin perdoruesit e tregtuesit e tij....po sot?Eshte normale te pish duhan madje po legalizohen dhe drogerat me te renda.Te flasesh pro virgjerise tani eshte sikur te shkoje papa tu mbaje meshe talebaneve.Kohet veshtire ti ndrrosh,e vetmja gje qe na mbetet mbrenda mundesise eshte te pakten vetja jone.

----------


## Edvin83

> Virgjeria  per ditet e sotme eshte si nje vazo me vlere , qe po e theve me apo pa dashje e blen prape me 200-300  nga vazoshitesit mjek !!!


Ka rene cmimi, tani behet edhe me 150 Euro dhe bile po bere me shumice ka dhe ulje!
POr prape se prape dallohet sepse himeni nuk riparohet me kurre pasi te prishet, qepen vetem copat e mbetura me pjese mishtore afer labia minora, prandaj nje qe nuk eshte injorant e dallon.

----------

